# Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?



## plietenpaul (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Mefo Angler,

ich bin gerade dabei und bereite mich auf meine nächste Tour zum Mefo Angeln vor. Vorher wurde sich natürlich auf YouTube noch mal so richtig richtig heiss gemacht.

Beim Anschauen der Filme fiel mir auf, dass fast alle Angler eine dunkle Schnur fischten. Woran liegt das? Ist der Erfolg wirklich mit davon abhängig, ob beim Fischen auf Meerforelle mit heller ( gelber oder weisser ) oder dunkler ( moosgrün oder rot ) Schnur verwendet wird? Ist die Schnurfarbe egal, wenn das Fluor Carbon Vorfach ca. 1,5m lang ist?

Mich interesssiert weniger, was der Volksmund sagt - also die allgemeine Meinung ist, sondern eher eure eigenen Erfahrungen mit farbigen Schnüren.

plietenpaul


----------



## vermesser (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Interessiert Mefo und Dorsch meines Erachtens einen Scheixx. Ich nutze gelbe Power Pro und hatte vorher klare Mono. Kein Unterschied. 

Laut North Guiding ist das Fluorvorfach nur von psychologischem Nutzen und entbehrlich, zumindest schreiben sie das in ihrem Angelführer.

Ich habe eine Weile auch ohne geangelt, war aber nicht begeistert, da die Zahl der Abrisse in den Steinen massiv zunimmt. Aber Fische hab ich trotzdem gefangen.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Ich hatte mal keine Zeit um mir ein 1,50m Vorfach anzubinden und habe eine 0,35er Vorfach mit 30 cm Länge angebunden. Mit dicken Wirbeln dran. Ergebnis ... Ich habe mehr gefangen als die neben mir mit langen Vorfächern... Kurzes Monovorfach von 30-50cm als Schutz vor Abrieb und gut isssssss.


----------



## bennyhill (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Auf jeden Fall
Das Wasser in der  dänischen Ostsee ist in den letzten Jahren extrem klar geworden, mir ist aufgehallen das viele Dänen *wieder *mit Monofil fischen.
Als ich mal durch die Polbrille den  15m Schnurbalken ( 0,15 Fireline)von meinem Nachbarn im Wasser  gesehen habe, wusste ich auch warum...
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Ich fisch auch gelbe Schnur. Allerdings war ich noch nicht in Dänemark auf Mefo. Wenn dort viel zurückgesetzt wird, dann könnte es vielleicht einen Einfluss haben.

Also gleich FC auf die Rolle, dann kommst mit den Ködern auch in tiefere Schichten.


----------



## FischFan (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

|wavey: Aalso, ich denke es hängt davon ab welche Theorie man beweisen möchte!

Annahme:
Die Forelle hält die gelbe Schnur für einen Algenfaden und erwartet natürlich einen Flohkrebs darauf! Hängt jetzt ein Hering (Blinker) an der Alge rum ist sie natürlich erstmal enttäuscht.
So nutze ich gelbe Fireline nur für Sbiromontagen mit Fliege. Klappt; also stimmt meine Theorie!

Wenn die Forelle den Hering an der Alge entdeckt ist sie böse auf ihn und gönnt ihm den Flohkrebs nicht. Versucht ihn also zu verbeißen und hängt am Haken; klappt!
Beweist meine Theorie also auch.

Habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht würde ich denken Mefos haben keine gelb/grün Sehschwäche und halten geflochtene nicht für einen Algenfaden?

Mit dem Argument das die Dänen auch gelbe Schnur verwenden haben jedenfalls die Angelhöker vor (farbigem Geflecht) Jahren versucht einem diese Schnur anzudrehen. Ich habe mich nicht überreden lassen und auch gefangen!

Die Moral von der Geschicht die Forellen sehen was WIR wollen und mehr nicht 

Viel Erfolg und bestätigte Theorien Euch..


----------



## Topic (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

ich glaub das is sch*** egal

ich habe schon mit dunkelgrau,moosgrün,dunkelgrün,pink also richtig pink(climax 8 Touch) sowie mit ner orangen stroft gefangen..paar bekannte fischen ne gelbe power pro...
und ich merke keine unterschiede...

aber fluo is immer vorne dran :q


----------



## plietenpaul (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

*Boahhhh,

*so viele unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber irgendwie haben alle zum Erfolg geführt. 

Meine ersten Mefo`s habe ich auch (eher per Zufall ) an gelber Hauptschnur gefangen. Die meisten jedoch an grauer bzw. dunkelgrüner. Alles nur Kopfsache?

Nun stehe ich wieder da, wo ich vorher stand. Aber kein Problem, dann heist es einfach nur weiter ausprobieren.

plietenpaul


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Auch wenn es sich nach einer Phrase anhört, Vertrauen fängt Fische. 

Wenn du Zweifel hast, dann ist das nicht gut. Vor allem wenn man mal 5 Angeltage hintereinander nicht einen Fisch sieht.


----------



## Zanderline (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Wenn ich das vorher von Euch Geschriebene richtig interpretiere, würdet Ihr die BERKLEY Whiplash Pro Moss Green in 12 mm mit Vorfach doch für ziemlich tauglich halten, oder?
(egal welcher "Glaubensrichtung" man anhängt  )


----------



## M3ggid0 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*



Zanderline schrieb:


> ... Whiplash Pro Moss Green in 12 mm mit Vorfach
> 
> Willst du die Fische erschlagen???
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanderline (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

:q Hups....aber wenn ein Vertippser soviel Heiterkeit auslöst, war er es wert.....ich roll mich gerade auch über den Boden....frag mich, wie die Rolle aussieht, die 200m 12mm Schnur aufnimmt....*schlepp* |supergri


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*



Zanderline schrieb:


> Wenn ich das vorher von Euch Geschriebene richtig interpretiere, würdet Ihr die BERKLEY Whiplash Pro Moss Green in 12 mm mit Vorfach doch für ziemlich tauglich halten, oder?
> (egal welcher "Glaubensrichtung" man anhängt  )


 


 Ist perfekt, damit habe ich meinen letzten Mako mit 392 KG in 12 Minuten gedrillt.#6


----------



## angler1996 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

umgefallen vor Lachen#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*



Zanderline schrieb:


> frag mich, wie die Rolle aussieht, die 200m 12mm Schnur aufnimmt....*schlepp* |supergri



etwa so:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41+D4WUB8sL._SX300_.jpg


----------



## Zanderline (1. März 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ist perfekt, damit habe ich meinen letzten Mako mit 392 KG in 12 Minuten gedrillt.#6



|uhoh: Uiuiui.....Nun bin ich ja bestens aufgeklärt, was ich brauche, wenn ich mal fetten Haien an's Leder will.....will ich aber gar nicht.....mir schmecken Dorsche, Zander und Co eigentlich viel besser.

Wie selbst gefangene MeFo schmeckt, werde ich dann hoffentlich "bald" - also nach mindestens 1000 Würfen mit 0,12 mm Schnur - herausfinden!:vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Und wie dick ist die 0,12er Whiplash wirklich?

30-40er?

Dürfte viel zu dick sein. Berkley lügt gerne beim Durchmesser, bis sich die Balken biegen.


----------



## M3ggid0 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Ich habe in meinen Urlauben (mal mit Familie - mal nur zum Angeln auf MeFo, und dann auch von morgens bis abends eine Woche lang(Schulterschmerzen vom feinsten Inklusive)) mich gut auf die 0.12er eingeschossen. 
Bei der 0.10er immer wieder äußerst weite Würfe:vik: hingelegt, wo sich dann leider nicht mehr der gewünschte Köderkontakt herstellen ließ#q. Wurde mir zu teuer auf dauer... 

Das Problem habe ich mit der 0.12er (egal von welchem Hersteller und auch egal welche tatsächlichen durchmesser) nicht, da selbst bei etwas angerauter Schnur noch genug Tragkraft vorhanden ist...wenn sich allerdings Schnurschäden größeren Aussmaßes beim Einholen zeigen, schneide ich die ersten 20-30 Meter runter...ist immer noch günstiger als ständig neue Snaps/Gnos/Spökets zu kaufen!

Werde jetzt mitte März wieder eine Woche zum (über) MeFo Ärgern einlegen und dann auch noch folgenden Tipp testen den ich hier gestern im AB gesehen habe....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBIOoKidhwo

...um die Köderverlustrate beim "durch-ticken-lassen" weiter zu minimieren...allerdings sollte man dabei wirklich darauf achten das es beim Auswerfen der Flasche keine Verwicklung um die Rutenspitze gibt...SONST ISSE WECH!!!

Aber da der deste Schutz vor Hängern ein Fisch am Haken ist hoffe ich natürlich weiterhin auf rege teilnahme aus dem Tierreich!!!


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. März 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und wie dick ist die 0,12er Whiplash wirklich?
> 
> 30-40er?
> 
> Dürfte viel zu dick sein. Berkley lügt gerne beim Durchmesser, bis sich die Balken biegen.


 

 Ich habe auf einer alten 5000er Spheros eine "0,06"er drauf. Die hat in Norwegen Dorsche über 10 KG platt gemacht. Sind alles Abschleppseile.


----------



## raku (1. März 2015)

*AW: Spielt die Farbe der Schnur eine Rolle?*

Ja,Ja M3ggid0,

schlepp Du mal die Wasserflaschen. Ich den Fisch #h#h


----------

